

OpenGL 3 and DirectX 11 - The war is over (apparently) - jwilliams
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/opengl-directx,2019.html

======
staunch
This is the last time I read anything on Tom's Hardware. There are five
different kinds of intrusive advertising on the site and the article is split
into 4 paragraph chunks. It's pathetic.

~~~
jwilliams
It's been that way for a long time... and unfortunately the trend is
spreading.

The substance of the article has some omissions too - in particular, it never
really goes into the multi-platform angle.

~~~
trezor
Oh come on. The article is more than extensive enough. And just how much is
there _really_ to explore in the multi-platform angle?

"DirectX 11 will be supported on Windows, next revision of the Xbox, while
OpenGL 3, if ever shipped, will be supported on all platforms which has X".

I'm interested in what other angles you can see here, or if this is just
another subtle way of saying "DirectX wont run in Linux".

~~~
LogicHoleFlaw
To be fair there are a lot more platforms than just PC OSes. (Some flavor of)
OpenGL is standard on many embedded systems and video game consoles.

